# chennai vs bangalore



## Baker (Nov 30, 2007)

lets start comparison between 2 metros in india
hi guys..
me basically from kerala...
i was in chennai for last 1 year..
bt nw am in bangalore....

in my view both has +ves and -ves..
chennai
+ves
1 : city infrastrucure is good
2 : roads are good , big enogh to tackle traffic
3: metro is already implemented
4: lots of job opportunity not only in IT bt also in many other core companies like hyundai,tvs,ford,samsung,nokia......

-ves
1: worst climate..
2: water problem
3: northie guys also face problem with language

banglore
+ves
1: excellent climate
2: cosmopolitan
3: silicon valley of india
4: right place for pub lovers
-ves
1: very expensive (for seeinfg cinema u need to pay min of 150rs)
2: infrastructure is bad(roads are too small)
3: metro rail is in dreams only...
4: there is no other big industries than IT

i hope it is going to be a cool debate


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

this is a hot topic out there!all tams supports only Madras,while kandus are there to bash tams.leave this topic 
for eg:
*lapstre.wordpress.com/2006/06/23/bangalore-vs-chennai/
^ i too tried and stopped after  few posts 

But for me,Madras is a big and old town.no malayalees will feel the alienation due to language problem there.while Bangalore is tauted as a north indian(Delhi) city in south india.Bangalore is for its climate and  cosmopolitan people


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

obviously bangalore .. why are you comparing a hi tech city to a low tech city man
the comparion is void and makes no sense

its like lion vs sheep

bangalore is the reasearch hub for many companies

its also known as the knowledge city !


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

^fellow,Madras is still bigger than Benglooru.also Madras preserves its culture along with development.where can u travel for Rs6.5 35kms?In Kerala i have to pay Rs22! among other things.if the hatred is due to tamils never mind the Hindi speaking peoples,then it is the loss of Hindi and north


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

bangalore is also big.. think logically here  man !
u mean to say chennai has more population ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 30, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> why are you comparing a hi tech city to a low tech city man
> 
> 
> 
> bangalore is the reasearch hub for many companies


 

chennai, low tech? 
pls clarify.

chennai has R&D's of major Auto makers.

heard of Apollo  hospitals, Sankara Nethralaya...???

Chennai is known as South Asia's Detroit 

 Chennai has one of Asia's largest bus stations, CMBT.

Chennai has World's second longest Beach 


B'lore ke paas kya hai?

girls???


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

No.chennai is huge!its city limit is 60 Kms afaik.Chennai take care of all people employment by concentrating on all sectors.while Bengalooru was just a tourist hill station grown out of propotion due to IT revoltn and Hindi understanding locals.

Madras is the last word for anything in south india during the past before Bengalooru emerges up.
as a Malayali,(am now 28 ) I remember while i was a kid,people are either going for major shopping to madras during old days,i mean upto 1995 maybe.but Bangalore suddenly expanded due to IT boom and its climate favoured it.so ofcourse for shopping and pubbing,modern lifestyle ofcourse Bengalooru/Pune/Bombay are the cities.

Madras is different!.

PS: akshay:I think ur new to south india   u dont know Madras


----------



## Baker (Nov 30, 2007)

@praka123
ofcourse chennai still kepping its wonderful tradition ,while bangalore is trying to follow western culture..
it is normal in bangalore to see gals smoking while it is unusual in chennai

@a_k_s_h_a_y
on which angle r u saying chennai is low tech city..
u must keep in mind IT is not only industry..
chennai is called as automobile capital of india
50% vehicles using in india are come from chennai..
it is also called detroit of india


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

This is really bad.. Post a POLL 

Bangalore Will WIN *farm3.static.flickr.com/2062/2060496923_c9934b3767_o.gif


----------



## Baker (Nov 30, 2007)

@Gigacore

i dont thing so buddy....
make ur comments .....
it will keep the thread strong...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 30, 2007)

i really hate b'glore and chennai. only people who call them civilised (mostly uncivilised) live there (majority).
I live in a village and now it is also slowly turning out to be attracted towards what they call CULTURE, HITECH ETC.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

I dunno why you guys are fighting on a issue like this! This is the reason why we don't develop. We keep fighting and criticizing each other in spite ofknowing our own flaws. Nothing is perfect.

Haf any of you seen NOIDA? or Chandigarh? or Gurgaon? Why are they developing at that pace? The general tendency is: doesn't matter if we don't develop but we won't let anyone else develop too! People in south India are selfish (I'm not pointing at everyone, but majority are). People don't wanna share. They can't stand when someone progresses more than them. They wanna pull them down. I'm saying this coz I've experienced this in south India but thats not the case in north India (mostly, not all as I said). Mind you I AM A SOUTH INDIAN, I AM A KANNADIGA!

We need to take lessons from those cities and improve ourselves instead of fighting on issues like: Which is better, Chennai or Bangalore???


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> We need to take lessons from those cities and improve ourselves instead of fighting on issues like: Which is better, Chennai or Bangalore???



I agree with you...

Lessons which we (our culture) has long been forgotten.


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 30, 2007)

Ofcourse bangalore dude.You are going to have hell lot of language problems in chennai.Believe me these people dont understand even hindi forget about english.
I visited chennai around 2yrs back and....my god what a horrible experience.I visted some water park(something near marina beach blah blah not sure)and even those people couldnt understand my simple english 
 But language is not at all a problem in Bangalore  Infact my dad is in b'lore from over 12years and still he doesnt know proper kannada but he never ever faced any problem with language.
 And the other most horrible thing was its climate!Its just HOT and HOT no other words. 
Climate in Bangalore : I guess no need to explain.Best climate(favourable) in the country.
And many of you may say there is lot of traffic in b'lore.Yes! It is. But not that much! I travel around 45km per day in the core city(from Airport Road through M.G Road and Vidhan Saudha), but i havent experienced any serious problems with the traffic.

So BANGALORE on TOP.No competition for it!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> bangalore is also big.. think logically here  man !
> u mean to say chennai has more population ??


Having pubs and IT doesn't make Bangalore lion before Sheep. 

Remember one thing: Chennai has the political power that can shake up central government.

Chennai generates far more revenue than what Bangalore generates.

Chennai has better airport than bangalore
chennai has better rail&road infrastructure than bangalore
chennai has more number of companies than bangalore (FYI, I meant companies in every technology)

Bangalore has R&D offices but most of them are for Army and airforce. They do not generate revenues.

Remember one thing, It is cities like Chennai and Mumbai that drive this country forward. 

BANGALORE FUTURE DEPENDS ON AMERICAN DOLLAR.

Chennai future depends on their own work.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

Bangalore has its own pros and cons

Chennai has its own Pros and Cons

Bangaloreans Loves Bangalore

Chennai People loves Chennai.

If Bangaloreans love chennai and chennai people love bangalore.. its their wish..

No more comment

This thread is........


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

about heatlh forget appollo

bangalore has best hospitals and attracts many foreigners and north indians .

just remember that pakistani girl who had come to b'lore for heart treatment
and also the operation that happened last week .. of that conjoined twins
infact many many foreigners come to b'lore and not chennai !

now in b'lore Health city is being constructed just like Electronics City

praka i am no north indian .. i speak kannda and have been in karnataka since birth !


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

if u put a poll,B"lore surey win.B'lore makes it easy for anyone from india or outside.thanks to Multilingual people(natives) there.even i can see that karnataka is itself divided into different cultural areas(no,offense!).see,for eg:
Mangalore,Udupi(& kasaragode some parts in Keral) belt is basically a tuluva(TULU language)speaking area.also konkani too.but they talks kannada outside to communicate.also kodagu(Coorg) got its own different culture.and  from Hubli-Dharawad upwards Marathi population is huge and they keeps their Marathi lang with them and use Kannada for communications.while westcoast of karnataka is populated hugely by Konkani's(GSB's afaik) basically Mysooru-Bengalooru belt is where only Kannada is the native lang for most although many are telegu descendents.
^^^these all facts makes a kannadiga learning different languages including Hindi.
And anywhere Hindi is embraced or better understood,North Indians prefer that City/Place Obviously.
So Chennai/Madras lost in this case.
But FYI,germans,italians,chinese,russians all respect and use their lang.if some outsider have to live there,u have to learn the language.thats why be in Rome,live like a Roman.so it is NOT the fault of Madras.
and Tamils most are very hardworking people mostly labours.they are behind other southern states in quality of living. .but the dedication of TN State gov is rewarding.be it Jayalalitha or Karunanidhi,both will and their MP's,ministers all strive hard to make TN better.for eg:is the salem railway division  formed newly, making Palghat division(keral) orphaned 

Chennai City is something different i experianced than in some other cities.
all quoted by my own stay at Mangalore,Mysore,Bangalore  and Chennai,Coimbatore!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

desiibond said:
			
		

> Chennai generates far more revenue than what Bangalore generates.
> .



think again IT is the major contributor to indian economy


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2007)

IT is a major contributor. Yes. But all that bangalore has is IT.

If you take Chennai, it plays big role in lot of industries.

Remember what happened to IT after 9/11? it's so fragile and unpredictable.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

@ praka i agree with #18 Post 100000000000000%


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

@desiibond:exactly.for south india it was Madras,Hyderabad,Bangalore the ranking was earlier.now IT had changed everything!.hatred btwn kannadigas and Tamils,the mudshots between them.riots in Bangalore esp jayanagar(afaik) where K*ngas-as they call Tamils are looted,beated all for veerappan-rajkumar issue,kaveri water issues etc.
I dont want to talk this.but i said it.no regrets,let the reality be open.anywhere Tamils go they are predated for their strict talking of Tamil-others hates this.Most Tamils will not learn any language even after staying outside TN for longtime(personal experiance with many TN friends).

and also remember Bala Thakare during 1960's forced,killed South Indians in then called Bombay to return to their own native places.the slogan was/is "Aamchi Mumbai" and the same devil habit is showing up in B'lore.In Kannad it is "Mannina Maga".I know it is due to the hatred toward TN people that many are favouring B'lore.Only Malayalees are able to make live fine in Madras in a sudden move.others have to take time to learn Tamizh or English+Tamil to live in TN or Madras.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> think again IT is the major contributor to indian economy


I think its agriculture and not IT which is major contributer.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmmm.... here I come.  

For the negatives: 
1. Water Problem
Who said man? I'm living here for 23 years and not a single year we've had water problems. 80% of Chennai people won't have water problem. Here we get metro water and bore water which is more than sufficient. 

2. worst climate
"worst"? Been to middle east? Even in the desert, I felt the climate was not bad as people perceive it. For the past 3 days I was not able to sleep properly. It's too cold for me. For your information: it's not raining. 

3. language problem
This might be the only genuine problem, but things are a lot better now. People who say we need  to speak in tamil only must have visited Chennai 5 years ago.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

Just returned from chennia yesterday nite.. yes it was cold for two days. Humidity in the day was also not much


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 30, 2007)

Whatever you say guys.............Bangalore is better than Chennai or even any other city.
PS: I said b'lore is better.I never said chennai isnt good.
Now you people may think that iam a bangalorean so i support b'lore.If it is so you people are completely mistaken.
Because iam an HYDERABADI ! Yes! I was born there and completed my schooling there but doing my higher studies in b'lore.Still i stay in hyd for around ~60days in an year.
 To be frank Hyderabad is the dirtiest capital i have ever seen! 

And remember guys Karnataka never had a proper govt(except S.M Krishna),still b'lore continued and continuing and contiues to remain as IT capital of India.But Chennai(TN) had a stable govt for many years and still has! If you see the software export stats,Bangalore is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ahead of other cities.
And *Bangalore is in top 4th cities world wide in software exports*
Let alone your chennai or even my Hyderabad 

I know this thread is not about software,but iam just speaking few facts.

And onemore point for you people to think:
If chennai is better than bangalore,then why would people from all over the world come to bangalore?Just think about it.

I would suggest you to start a poll.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not into politics.. I love Bangalore mainly because of weather.. I lived there for 5 years. Its cool and I'll be back to Bangalore soon. BTW Bangalore made me vegetarian too...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

^I think it is because of IT boom people are there in Bangalore.else as a Hill Station(u know B'lore is at 970MSL).Madras is a real city.Bangalore is a village grown out of proportion one can imagine.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 30, 2007)

I know praka's post is not pointing me but I agree with him. If you go little far from central bangalore, you'll get the picture.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I'm not into politics.. I love Bangalore mainly because of weather.. I lived there for 5 years. Its cool and I'll be back to Bangalore soon. BTW Bangalore made me vegetarian too...



BGL made you vegetarian? hmm. Tell us how.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 30, 2007)

For chennai guys

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYl3Kcq188Y&feature=related


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 30, 2007)

Long story.... 
Off topic. Sorry!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

@gaurav:Saw!nice one ROFL!!!it is the way!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 30, 2007)

lol anyone knows what does "jujubi" means?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-FKNqWIk1Q&feature=related
^Hyd teams


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

@indian  "nothing"


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol anyone knows what does "jujubi" means?



it means hopeless , dabba item  or 3rd Class thing 

or anything that's $hitty


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 30, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-FKNqWIk1Q&feature=related
> ^Hyd teams


lol thats the worst ad.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 30, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> it means hopeless , dabba item  or 3rd Class thing
> 
> or anything that's $hitty


No, it doesn't. Jujubi means: simple thing or not much of importance. 


Loved the ICL Ad. For once I thought Superstar is coming! OMG!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 30, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> No, it doesn't. Jujubi means: simple thing or not much of importance.
> 
> 
> Loved the ICL Ad. For once I thought Superstar is coming! OMG!


thats the best cricket ad i have seen.


----------



## New (Nov 30, 2007)

I love bangalore very much..Here the people are very friendly..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 30, 2007)

New said:
			
		

> I love bangalore very much..Here the people are very friendly..


I love india.


----------



## New (Nov 30, 2007)

^I too love india..But when it comes Karnataka and Tamilnadu(other state) my vote goes to Karnataka(Heaven of earth)


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 30, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I love india.



I love my Girl Friend


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

Bangalore Rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif

post a poll !! and see the result *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 30, 2007)

^^ 
Obviously the results will be skewed. All depends on how much Chennai or B'lore members are voting.  

But don't think just by adding a poll, you can sweep it. We have a very strong "Tamil Maps" community here.


----------



## cyberscriber (Nov 30, 2007)

+1 for chennai


----------



## sai_cool (Nov 30, 2007)

i am a chennaite, ..  except for the weather everytin is cool..


----------



## casual_gamer (Nov 30, 2007)

praka123- you know lots of things man, i think u are a little negative towards bangalore. About the name calling, why do malyalees call tamils as pandi? and what is kandu(any meaning?)


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 30, 2007)

is this a "serious" thread or "just for fun" thread?

i hope its the later.

hmmm

b'lore is obviusly cool place to hang out, but if you live there for few days, man it gets really boring, coz the city's small, not much places. get employed there, live for a year & you're like a drug addict(the looks).

Chennai, its lagging behind B'lore coz of the local corrupt govt.
Chennai doesnt gets boring, if you get bored, you can go for a ECR (highway) ride, theme parks, beach (nvr gets boring), pondy (NEVER)....& sooooo on, if you really get bored, the you can goto b'lore for weekend ..., but i prefer Pondy, as its near & the stuff's cheaper


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 30, 2007)

shashank_re said:
			
		

> I love my Girl Friend


Me too love your GF. Joking


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Noob Of The Week
> Earl1983
> Won for this *tinyurl.com/2wlawk


  every week you do that or what ??
and what about devrathanand what had he done ??


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> praka123- you know lots of things man, i think u are a little negative towards bangalore. About the name calling, why do malyalees call tamils as pandi? and what is kandu(any meaning?)


really?  thanks.
Well,I dont want to say...but Malayalee's call Tamil(especially),Andhra,Karnataka immigrants Paandi.and that word is anyway not a dignifying term,although that means those from Pandya kingdom.leave this thing.
Tam=tamil,Kandu=Kannadiga =>Just a short form.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> every week you do that or what ??
> and what about devrathanand what had he done ??


lol he made a thread titled "how to rape a girl in Grand Theft Auto San Andreas"


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

^^rofl!! :d


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2007)

really really funny


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

rofl!!

The thread was deleted pretty soon so I cudn't see that.


----------



## Baker (Dec 3, 2007)

well guys....
i didnt thought this thread will make this much discussions..

ofcourse bangalore is an ideal place for peoples who earns more than 20k per month and no other dependencies , bcoz thos guys have plenty of options like pubs, pizza huts , barista..etc

 but come out of the box and thing about middle class peoples (ie very less in bangalore )they are majority in india.
for travelling in the city itself u need 30rs buspass , just for seeing the movie in multiplex u have to spend minimum of 150rs.
check the rent for ur house it is climbing in rocket speed (beware by february it will again increase bcz goverment is going to revise all kind of tax in the city bcz bagalore has got the a1 status(that chennai got in 40 years back))

       in the case of chennai bus expense is that must cheap that bangloreans cant beleive , for 7.50rs u can travel 30 km(in ordinary bus)

    in the case of multiplexes 90rs is the maximum rate in "satyam cinemas" that considered to be the best cinema halls in india

 and now state gvt has introduced new rule that each and every theatre in chennai that include multiplexes sholud give tickets of rs 10(could u believe this)

  u may thing am a chennaite..
  sorry guys am basically from kerala..
and nw in bangalore....


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ 
You got it wrong man. 

Satyam Cinemas got 7 screen (6 operational + 1 under renovation). Only in Satyam, it's Rs 90, 100 & 120 and Santham Rs 75 & 90. Rest of the screens in Satyam is Rs 120. 

Plus it was the move by TN Govt that none of the cinemas in Chennai/TN should charge more than Rs 120 (initially at Rs 90 but they reverted back).  The following cinemas in Chennai charge Rs 120:
1. Satyam Cinemas (but for Satyam and Santham)
2. INOX
3. Mayajaal (ECR man!)
4. Swarna Sakthi Abhirami (with 'airline seats' and those partial flat seats)

Rest of the Cinemas in Chennai (AFAIK) charge Rs 35 - Rs 90. Isn't that VFM? Also *ALL* Cinemas in Chennai/TN got Rs 10 ticket!


----------



## Baker (Dec 3, 2007)

@drgrudge

      ok yaarr...

          when i was in chennai this was the figures...

    my point is only to show the difference of 2 cities


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ...........
> if you really get bored, the you can goto b'lore for weekend ..., but i prefer Pondy, as its near & the stuff's cheaper



What stuff ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

what else?? 

liquor/daaru/sarrakke


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

Delhi pwns them all you n00bs. (i'm biased)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

dehli is 2000 kms north,why do we care Delhi in this thread 8) Madras vs bangalore.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Delhi pwns them all you n00bs. (i'm biased)


 

its a "chennai vs bangalore" thread .

you  n00b


----------



## Baker (Dec 3, 2007)

guys..........
wats ur point....


----------

